# annkommende Emails vor den Regeln kopieren



## sence123 (30. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe ISPConfig 3 mit rbl listen am laufen, da emails abgelehnt werden, wenn die Absender sich in den RBL Listen befinden würde ich gerne aus sicherheitsgründen, jede ankommende email für eine Domain an einen Email account innerhalb dieser Domain kopieren, dass falls mal eine wichtige email ankommt, der Administrator der Domain diese einsehen kann.

Wie könnte ich sowas realisieren ?

und wo muss ich den eintrag setzten, dass dies vor der Regelprüfung passiert.

Vielen Danke!!!!


----------



## planet_fox (31. Aug. 2009)

hast du die rbl listen über die main.cf hinzugefügt ? Dann denke ich wird das schwierig umsetzbar bzw unmöglich. Das ist wie mit nem türsteher vor der Disco wer auf der liste ist kommt nicht rein, auch wenn er wichtig aussieht.


----------



## sence123 (31. Aug. 2009)

*hey*

jo bis jetzt schon, wo kann ich die sonst eintragen, um das hinzubekommen und wie 

dankeeeee


----------



## planet_fox (31. Aug. 2009)

Da wirst wohl dich einlesen müsse, ich habe mal über google folgendes gefunden 

http://serversupportforum.de/forum/mail/25663-postfix-rbl-nur-f-r-bestimmte-domains.html

es klingt jedoch interessannt


----------

